# Swarm trap deployment - When?



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

In Kentucky, put them out in mid to late March. 

I leave most of mine out, just check them in March for the season. Check about every 10 days to 2 weeks after that. Swarms may move in from early April until mid September.

cchoganjr


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Ok, sounds like here. Thanks!


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> In Kentucky, put them out in mid to late March.
> 
> I leave most of mine out, just check them in March for the season. Check about every 10 days to 2 weeks after that. Swarms may move in from early April until mid September.
> 
> cchoganjr


Cleo. How do you setup up your swarm traps? Trap size/type , comb, lure, location, etc. What is your sucess rate for a given both hanging in your yard?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I use single 10 frame deep. Old ones that are no longer used in the yards. I place 2 old brood combs, and one frame foundation, place brood combs against one side wall, and the foundation frame will normally keep them from dropping their own combs. Migratory top. 3 or 4 drops of lemongrass oil. Entrance reduced to about 1/2. Hives are placed on plastic agriculture tubs and are slick so mice cannot climb up them. They are about 3 ft off the ground.

I have out about 50 catcher boxes, over a 15 mile radius but, we don't have a lot of feral bees, and there are no other beekeepers anywhere close to me. I normally catch from 10 to 15 each year. This year I got 11.

I sell bees, mostly 5 frame nucs in 10 frame equipment, so, I split my brood stock in order to make up 125 nucs, therefore my bees are rarely large enough to swarm from my own stock. What I catch are feral bees, from locations that I have caught from before. I do not know where most of the bees come from or I would trap starts from them. Obviously there are colonies in this area that I do not know about. I know about 4 colonies, but, they do not want them removed, so I set out traps nearby, and I normally get 2 or 3 from these. I am near a National Park and some likely come from the woods there in the Park.

Hope this helps.

cchoganjr


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

March 1st here. We have an occasional swarm in February. I had an off year, only thirty caught. The caught bees and cutout bees sure do put package bees to shame. I had only bought five packages three other times, and 25 this year. Never again. The package queens from three different suppliers were worthless. Later this summer I bought 25 additional queens between four different suppliers and disappointed in them also.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> The caught bees and cutout bees sure do put package bees to shame. I had only bought five packages three other times, and 25 this year. Never again. The package queens from three different suppliers were worthless


I'm pretty sure that most of the swarms you catch are from managed hives that started out as packages so....


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> I'm pretty sure that most of the swarms you catch are from managed hives that started out as packages so....


Their heritage can probably be traced back to commercial bees, but a few years of crossbreeding while living in an oak tree works wonders. And the ones from beekeeper's hives are more likely also from a few years of local existence rather than recent packages.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I use single 10 frame deep. Old ones that are no longer used in the yards. I place 2 old brood combs, and one frame foundation, place brood combs against one side wall, and the foundation frame will normally keep them from dropping their own combs. Migratory top. 3 or 4 drops of lemongrass oil. Entrance reduced to about 1/2. Hives are placed on plastic agriculture tubs and are slick so mice cannot climb up them. They are about 3 ft off the ground.
> 
> I have out about 50 catcher boxes, over a 15 mile radius but, we don't have a lot of feral bees, and there are no other beekeepers anywhere close to me. I normally catch from 10 to 15 each year. This year I got 11.
> 
> ...


you sell 125 nucs a year? I would gladly make the drive for a strong few in the spring. PM me if this is possible. Thanks. G


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I use single 10 frame deep


Thank you very much. Have you tried 5 or 6 frame nucs? Corrugated plastic nucs or wood?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> I'm pretty sure that most of the swarms you catch are from managed hives that started out as packages so....


I know of a three and a half acre property in Atherton that at one point had seven hives in oak trees. The amount of wild colonies exceeds boxed colonies by a huge percentage.
Of course a guy who keeps his bees on the roof of an apartment in the middle of a big city wouldn't know that.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In Cheyenne I'd put them out on May Day... here I'd put them out between mid April and May Day... but even as late as mid May they would still be useful.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> I know of a three and a half acre property in Atherton that at one point had seven hives in oak trees. The amount of wild colonies exceeds boxed colonies by a huge percentage.


I don't believe you. What's the address in Atherton, I want to see this for myself.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

In louisville there are lots of feral hives, more than you'de imagine. We have many old big trees with holes and houses. I see honey bees just about everywhere I go in Louisville and Southern Indiana. Some of my hives came from a black queen tearout, not many folks buy black queen nucs/packages. The black queens have much lower population of mites than my buddies italians, almost a 4x difference in drop rate. 

What size box has the best success 5 or 10-frame nuc? Does it matter? I picked up 6 ez-nucs. I plan to smear the propolis and wax on the inside add old warped comb and painting them to make totally opaque, putting them in the trees. There are also several large pines behind. Should I put some further away, say 100-200 yards in the front yard or waste of time? 

These are the trees, what do you think? Hangem em from the branches, maybe put one on the gazebo, ivy covered fence or chimney?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

biggraham610 said:


> you sell 125 nucs a year?


You, unfortunately, waited one year too late. I am retiring. I have really enjoyed it the past several years., but, now I plan to spend more time helping other bee keepers, giving bee programs at schools, state parks, clubs, etc. Hard to let go, but, father time says it is time to slow down.

cchoganjr


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Cleo, 

You're not that old, don't quit us just yet! Ollie needs you!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> I don't believe you. What's the address in Atherton, I want to see this for myself.


Charlie - Atherton is one of the richest communities in the nation. No riff raff allowed. You are just going to have to believe me. Here is one of the trees on the site.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Charlie B said:


> Cleo,
> 
> You're not that old, don't quit us just yet!


I will continue to help others with swarms, trapping, making equipment, demonstrations, etc., I am retiring from selling nucs, and honey. I will continue to give away a lot of honey. I have already sold my hive count down to about 60 and plan to get down to 15-20 over the next year.

cchoganjr


----------

